
Ask HN: How are you handling offline-first data? - spiffytech
Are you using a specialized database (Couch&#x2F;Gun)? Rolling your own sync logic?
======
devj
Even I had the same question -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17916769](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17916769)
.

I'm aware of the following options:

1\. PouchDB(CouchDB HTTP protocol) or RxDB

2\. DexieJS(Indexed DB Wrapper)

3\. Mozilla LocalForage(Indexed DB Wrapper)

4\. OrbitJS(Indexed DB Wrapper using JSONAPI)

5\. Google Lovefield(Relational equivalent)

6\. GunJS

7\. NanoSQL

Would love to hear from somebody with a production exp. in these technologies.

------
oblib
CouchDB/PouchDB/Service Workers is a pretty sweet setup.

I made a demo you can check out at
[https://cherrypc.com/todo](https://cherrypc.com/todo)

PouchDB has a sync to remote CouchDB function builtin.

------
dhruvkar
Watsi (YC non profit) ia tackling this in fairly extreme conditions:

[https://blog.watsi.org/engineering-
challenges/](https://blog.watsi.org/engineering-challenges/)

